# Getting paid to do what I love



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Picked up 2 navy ship assist jobs in key west. Trolled all the way down from Pensacola and lost a 20lb wahoo at the boat 80 miles off of sarasota. We are docked at NAS Key West for the week. Lots of undersized fish here but its fun to catch something different. Tarpon everywhere at night, cant seem to get a bite with all the bait in the lights. Going to hit it hard tonight. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

now i"m jealous, that looks like fun, sorry work. LOL


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was thinking about you today


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice gig when you can get 'em. Enjoy it.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I got to fish Diego Garcia when I was in the navy, what can I say fishing heaven.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Didnt fish last night. Generator issues on one of the tugs and we had to sail the Normandy this morning. About to wet a line


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Joe I have dove all that area in key west when stationed there on the USS Tringa. Lots of lobster around the mole inside also. Some nice mutton snapper also. Fish up on the north end where the concrete is not as wide.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info sealark! I just fished the outside on a heavy ebb. Found some yellowtail and caught 1 legal in about a dozen. Going to try and castnet some live bait tonight


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Tally for the night was a cutoff from a shark, lots of released yellowtail and lane, a huge grouper bite that turned out to be a moray, and 2 legal mangrove snapper. Time to hit the rack


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Breakfast doesnt get much better than that!


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Great report!
"a huge grouper bite that turned out to be a moray" I had to laugh.
All mine are bull red bites from the beach until I see that they're a ray / skate.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Captain Joe....are those cheese grits. You not only made me angry; you made me hungry. Keep us informed. "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

For the Tarpon, use a live shrimp, very small hook, on a very long and small flourocarbon leader. 

You'll hook one... for awhile, but it'll be a BLAST. Slowly make things bigger...eventually, you might almost catch one.

Enjoy the drama in between.

Those "local" fish can be even smarter than their wild brothers.



Jim


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Dmoney said:


> Captain Joe....are those cheese grits. You not only made me angry; you made me hungry. Keep us informed. "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


Yes sir, home made cheese grits. Got back this morning, threw the groceries on the smaller tug. Have to take a barge to mobile. Didn't catch anything else spectacular in key west. We finally scored yesterday morning 120 miles SE of Pensacola. Boated a nice skip jack tuna. Prettiest tuna I've ever seen and probably the tastiest. I'll post a pick tomorrow when I get home. Left the laptop on the other tug and my phone wont post pics


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Mighty fine Captain. Getting Paid is right! Kinda like my old days when I worked on production platforms wire lining. I fished everyday! That was near Venice, LA. Best fishery in the world. I often say they wouldn't have to pay me much to get me to stay. I seldom came in without fish. You are def living the dream. "Keep a line in the water". Fishin'Don


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, it was a fun trip. Here's a pic of the skip jack. The colors were unreal!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice tuna, bet he was good. BTW , wasn't there a Graham tug that sank last night about 30 mi. South of marsh island out of Atchafalaya Bay off the LA coast? I heard there was one crewman still missing. There are some pretty good squalls out there now. Be careful!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Dmoney said:


> Nice tuna, bet he was good. BTW , wasn't there a Graham tug that sank last night about 30 mi. South of marsh island out of Atchafalaya Bay off the LA coast? I heard there was one crewman still missing. There are some pretty good squalls out there now. Be careful!


I didnt hear anything about it. Hope they all made it ok. Been there and done that...


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Joe, got an update, MV Crosby Commander, Out of Galiano sank. 3 rescued, one lost 30 mi south of Marsh Island.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Dangit


----------

